# Surgery is over



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Well, I did it and lived to tell the tale. Had surgery yesterday morning at 8:00 and I'm home today at 10:00! Everything went as planned.

I have the worst sore throat of my life though. I know it's from the tube and from the surgery, so I'm figuring probably another day or two and that should be gone. My scar looks great so far. Very sore of course, but that is normal.

I'll give anyone interested my quick run down of yesterday. Went down to the "holding area" and talked to my doctor's assistant. Then the anesthesiologist, what a nice guy he was. Had me laughing. I did tell him that I always get sick after anesthesia, so he loaded up on whatever it is they use for that. Told me I should be ok, but there was a possibility I could still get sick. Then the surgery nurse came over and introduced herself. The anesth. asked if they were ready. I already had the IV in my arm, and he had a bottle of something in his hand. I said, should I start counting backwards from 100 now? He said, nah,that takes too long, start at 1. Never made it to 1 

Woke up slightly in recovery, heard snores somewhere and went out again. Woke up back in my room all snuggled in bed lol. Don't remember any of it. I had lines plugged in all over...my neck for my pulse, my finger for oxygen, an IV in the back of my hand. I had vitals taken every hour or so. The nurses were great at the hospital. I had to keep asking to be "unplugged" to use the little girls room though.

I had the choice of pain pills or Tylenol. I took Tylenol, as I didn't want anymore of that loopiness feeling. That's all I'm on.

It was funny at lunchtime a girl brought in a try and asked me my name. It wasn't the right tray, and no one ever came back. By dinnertime, I was starving! The girl brought in a tray again and asked my name. I wasn't mine again and she started to walk away...I said hold on a minute...I need food lol. She went and talked to a nurse and gave me my choice of lasagna or chicken. I took lasagna  It was okay, as far as hospital food goes. I won't kid you, when I swallowed it hurt, but I was hungry! They tested my calcium a couple of times (not 7 or 8 like the ENT said would happen) and it stayed at 8.9 Guess I'm good in that department. I had some "scrambled eggs" and 2 super thin small pieces of bacon for breakfast with coffee. A little blueberry muffin with it too. As bad as hospital food can be, I enjoyed it! My daughter picked me up and brought me home and has been my "right hand man" all day. Can't lift or bend for a bit. I'm trying to keep drinking things, coffee, water, tea. It does seem to help some. Once you get that first one or two swallows down, it gets easier for sure. Everyone that said a v-neck top was right, you really don't want anything around that area! I haven't had to use a straw for drinking, another plus for me! I know that could change, but for now it's great. I have a follow up visit next Tuesday with ENT and have put a call into the endo. They didn't start me on any meds yet. Have to wait for a return call to see how they will work this. I just hope I don't drop into hypo-hell in the meantime. I feel great right now, no palps or anything. Just a little nauseau feeling once in a while and it passes quickly. I have a picture of my neck on Facebook, if I can get it here I'll post it. It's not gross :tongue0015: Thank you all who made this journey a little less frightening. You will never know how much you helped me!


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/debbie.ruhland/photos?collection_token=1462740586:2305272732:38#

This is a link to my facebook photo, I don't know if you can see it for sure. I can always try and get it into photobucket.


----------



## Nowensmama (Mar 28, 2013)

Sounds like you're doing great!!! I have yet to eat "real" good cause I have no appetite and feel yuck. Glad you're doing so well


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Glad it went so well! Take it easy on yourself for a few days and let your body recover; it's still a major surgery.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Sounds like you are doing a-ok. Good job. The sore throat will go away, so just hang in there...and use it as an excuse to eat ice cream, naturally!


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Nowensmama, make yourself eat and drink! I wish I could say my appetite is gone, but it isn't and it seems to soothe my throat to swallow a lot. Lots of liquids for sure! Maybe tomorrow I won't feel like this, I'll take advantage while I can


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh...ice cream  Good idea lol. My Oldest daughter is making spaghetti for dinner tonight, we'll see how that goes. I can always have ice cream lol!


----------



## Tiredofgraves (Apr 12, 2013)

Yay...finally that thing is out......you will do great...can't wait til its, my time.....glad you are doing great....take it easy and rest rest REST


----------



## donnakd (Apr 8, 2013)

So glad you are doing so well. Thanks for sharing your experience! Great info for those of us who have surgery in our futures!


----------

